# Yay!



## bubforever (Jul 27, 2007)

Just went and picked up my bass from my supplier its about 2.5 inchs long.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 27, 2007)

What you feed it?


----------



## bubforever (Jul 27, 2007)

For now only small worms and if i could find a very small feeder fish it might be able to stomach it.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah maybe


----------



## bubforever (Jul 28, 2007)

> For now only small worms and if i could find a very small feeder fish it might be able to stomach it.


I put in a few feeder fish for my needlefish and what a surprise the bass ate one of them whole! It also was eating my baby guppies.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 28, 2007)

hahaha thats awsome


----------



## bubforever (Jul 28, 2007)

Here are some pics


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 28, 2007)

Nice little bass


----------



## bubforever (Jul 28, 2007)

It eats a lot for such a little guy in one day its eaten 3 feeder fish 2 worms and 3 baby guppies.


----------



## bubforever (Jul 28, 2007)

Anybody got any ideas for a name?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 28, 2007)

robo bass


----------



## bubforever (Jul 30, 2007)

love it.!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 30, 2007)

hahaha sweet


----------



## bubforever (Jul 30, 2007)

I managed to get a quick video of him eating here's the link http://s208.photobucket.com/albums/bb39/bu...nt=72634798.flv


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice


----------

